# Rogue A/C not responding



## phasmaphobia (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a 2011 Nissan Rogue, The A/C knobs aren't responding when turned to any setting or any temperature (the knobs don't light up either). This happened right after I had my windows slightly open during a 30 minute rain shower. I checked the fuses and everything is fine there. I also tried to find out if anyone else had that problem with their Rogues but I couldn't find anything. Any Suggestions or places to look/start?


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

You can do a simple test nissan likes to call a IPDM/ER self check. It checks your your wipers first, then lights, then your A/C compressor clutch. And like 8 other tests. If you hear you A/C clutch kick on you know there is a problem somewhere else in the system. The computer is telling it to turn on. To do this test , you will have the ignition off. Turn it to run and with in 10 seconds hit the door switch on the side of the car 10 times. Then turn the car off. If you did it right, the horn will honk once and then the wipers will be test along with the other things I posted above.


----------

